# EGR flow malfunction?



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

1996 HB will kick a flow malfunction code every so often.
I tried running some sea foam through my brake booster, and fuel tank.
I checked the egr valve by pushing up on the diaphram, and it moves freely. 
Has anyone ever took one off, and cleaned it with any success? I seen auto-zone has one listed for 175.00 dollars, but I'm not sure if anything else would contribute to the system failing. Like I said, it only kicks every couple of weeks, and then I clear it.
Once I changed the pcv valve, it seemed so smoothe out, and then today it started vibrating, and kicked a malfuntion in the egr flow system.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan put out service bulletin # NTB97-100 years ago for that very problem (P0400 set/rough idle and/or stalling). The EGR valve would stick after a cold soak. A countermeasure EGR valve was offered. Parts required were 14710-86G01 (EGR valve) and 14719-W7001 (gasket). Nissan list is $166 for the valve, but you can pick one up for $120 from AAA Nissan Parts


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

smj999smj said:


> Nissan put out service bulletin # NTB97-100 years ago for that very problem (P0400 set/rough idle and/or stalling). The EGR valve would stick after a cold soak. A countermeasure EGR valve was offered. Parts required were 14710-86G01 (EGR valve) and 14719-W7001 (gasket). Nissan list is $166 for the valve, but you can pick one up for $120 from AAA Nissan Parts


Thanks for the info! I've never heard the term cold soak, so can you help me with it?
I might as well just replace the damn thing, since I've owned this truck for about 6 months, and have replaced..........
Fan clutch, water pump, timing chain & hardware, headlights, pcv valve, windsheild wiper pump, front brakes,
oil pump.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"Cold soak" essentially means when the vehicle sits, not running, for a period of time....until the engine gets "cold," so to speak.


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

smj999smj said:


> Nissan put out service bulletin # NTB97-100 years ago for that very problem (P0400 set/rough idle and/or stalling). The EGR valve would stick after a cold soak. A countermeasure EGR valve was offered. Parts required were 14710-86G01 (EGR valve) and 14719-W7001 (gasket). Nissan list is $166 for the valve, but you can pick one up for $120 from AAA Nissan Parts


I ordered it through the site yesterday. 
Thanks again!


----------

